# bush squattin oh yeah!



## zugzug (Dec 4, 2010)

howdy folks. just thought i would share some stuff on this matter.
iv been on the westcoast (B.C. canada) for a while now and i found a couple sweet spots. my personal favorite is on the sunshine coast mount elphinstone. i went up there with a stove (whisper light multi fuel fuck yeah 33 cents for a fill up) a tarp and my dog(plus sleeping gear and a hachet). hiked up for a couple hours following the river till i found the sweet spot. my buddy julien had already established himself there with a half A frame made from old logs and what not ( a lean too?) and some tarps. our spot was right on a creek feeding us with endless CLEAN glacial water. my set up was a middle post with sticks in an almost full circle ( the gap was for a door) with my tarp plopped over it. i then lay down some pine brush and an old foam matress i found for a floor/bed..

for food i would say we were cheaters. the town of gibsons is about a 3 hour hike from our camp and they have a daily food bank. so about once every 4 days we would go fill our bags with all the dumpstered and foodbankered goods we could carry. we set a couple snares for squirrels but no luck was had. eats were good and water was clean. every second thing on the ground was a stick so our dogs were happy as could be. had a couple bear scares in the middle of the night but no full on problems. ( hide food in tree away from camp!)

the best part of this camp was the creek. there was a tree that had fallen over it creating a bridge. this was my spot. every morning i would grab my banjo and sit in the middle of this old tree and pick to my hearts content. i wrot a couple great songs totally inspired by this spot.

stayed on the mountain for about 3 weeks then it was time to have some fun on trains. great start to a season.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 5, 2010)

sounds like a place to return to sometime.


----------

